# PerC fan art.



## susurration

You heard me.


----------



## susurration

I'm kind of embarrassed for my 2 minute drawing now. I should not post at 3am in the morning when I am extra nervous for something going on the next day... 

c'mon, anybody got any fan art up their sleeves? roud:

edit: oh dear god... it's been stickied. I apologise for creating this abomination -_- but implore you to create something in the spirit of teh forum.


----------



## Vaka

Sorry, I just did a crappy one on Paint lol


----------



## Allegorist

"PerC is my cup of tea! Or should I say coffee ♥"
*Feels all fuzzy giving affection to Personality Cafe.*


----------



## Liontiger




----------



## Liontiger




----------



## LeafStew

Creativity overdrive :\


----------



## Voici Claire




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## OmarFW

oh dear :shocked:


----------



## CordiINTJ




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Lemmy Caution




----------



## Steve MD

hehe....


----------



## Black Rabbit

Deleted strange picture.
- skycloud86


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Darkestblue

this is how i browse perc.


----------



## Proteus




----------



## susurration

Proteus said:


>


I think this deserves an award or somethin'.


----------



## Black Rabbit

lol. I did not post this. @Happy I think this is from my mysterious deleted album that for some reason randomly links other member's photos.


----------



## skycloud86

I edited out the picture in both posts, Troisi.


----------



## Blanco

What kind of strange picture? :shocked:


----------



## Black Rabbit

skycloud86 said:


> I edited out the picture in both posts, Troisi.


Thanks Sky:happy:


----------



## skycloud86

Blanco said:


> What kind of strange picture? :shocked:


 Nothing interesting.


----------



## avatarphen

Not mine, but thought it related to this section of the cafe  

Hey people who love art - Imgur


----------



## Dalien

avatarphen said:


> Not mine, but thought it related to this section of the cafe
> 
> Hey people who love art - Imgur


This is beautiful. It doesn't matter if you draw pictures or with words...Imagine and You Can!


----------



## SocioApathetic

@_Happy_, does this make you happy?


----------



## Josef

SocioApathetic said:


> View attachment 40401
> 
> @_Happy_, does this make you happy?


Did you make this? It kinda creeps me out. The way one side of the character's mouth is risen more than the other side.
Also, the tones, the contrast between narrow spaces, it is creepy.

Edit: In no way was I trying to take away anything from this piece, I hope it didn't come off like that.


----------



## SocioApathetic

josef_eden said:


> Did you make this? It kinda creeps me out. The way one side of the character's mouth is risen more than the other side.
> Also, the tones, the contrast between narrow spaces, it is creepy.
> 
> Edit: In no way was I trying to take away anything from this piece, I hope it didn't come off like that.


Haha, yes, I did make it. And all that you mentioned was absolutely intended (except I wasn't intentionally trying to creep you out). But I can see how the smirk might be a little off-putting. I like to think it's an amused smile.


----------



## Dalien

SocioApathetic said:


> Haha, yes, I did make it. And all that you mentioned was absolutely intended (except I wasn't intentionally trying to creep you out). But I can see how the smirk might be a little off-putting. I like to think it's an amused smile.


I like to think it's an amused smile.~~ Exactly how I take it!


----------



## Artshedonline

All pictures are cool and interesting. Some picture are funny. Your work is fantastic.......... :happy:


----------



## seasofme




----------



## VeronicaHarris

Lovely drawings over here.


----------

